# Video bowfishing



## 1gr8bldr

I'm getting ready to do some serious bowfishing. Been there, done that myself, but now my son, 13 years old, would really enjoy this. I'm thinking of making videos. Wondering what I need to get set up for daytime video. I was thinking of a camera on a pole, birdseye view of the front of the boat. Another camera either on the shooter or bow. This one for sure a go pro. But I'm not sure what I need for the birdseye view cam????


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Ordered a sony. So gopro for birdseye view and sony for the head mount


----------



## S Adams

Sounds good! Now we will need some video of him shooting fish when you get them?


----------



## 1gr8bldr

S Adams said:


> Sounds good! Now we will need some video of him shooting fish when you get them?


Will try


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*yes please*

Please do post some bowfishing videos.

I would like to see pics or videos of the bow and how the spool of line is mounted on it, and how it is attached to the arrow.

My interest in "bowfishing" is not really for fishing, but for using a bow and arrow to toss a thin line or string over the branch of a tall tree, which can then be used to pull up a parachute cord line, which can then be used to haul up a heavy rope or steel cable.

I suppose one thing that I'd have to deal with that bowfishers don't worry about is my arrow snagging or being hung in the air without coming back down to where I can reach it. I may need to put an extra heavy weight on the front of it so that it will drag the string back down even when the string is sliding across several branches, each with friction.


----------



## FERAL ONE

http://


----------



## FERAL ONE

this was a short piece i shot this spring with my DSLR, we have added a couple Gopros this year and now i have the sportsmans mount so i can't wait for the next adventure !


----------



## markland

GunnSmokeer said:


> Please do post some bowfishing videos.
> 
> I would like to see pics or videos of the bow and how the spool of line is mounted on it, and how it is attached to the arrow.
> 
> My interest in "bowfishing" is not really for fishing, but for using a bow and arrow to toss a thin line or string over the branch of a tall tree, which can then be used to pull up a parachute cord line, which can then be used to haul up a heavy rope or steel cable.
> 
> I suppose one thing that I'd have to deal with that bowfishers don't worry about is my arrow snagging or being hung in the air without coming back down to where I can reach it. I may need to put an extra heavy weight on the front of it so that it will drag the string back down even when the string is sliding across several branches, each with friction.



We have sold a few of our setups to the US Govt for that same use in the army and sold some to some foresters as well that were using them to run lines up in the trees.  With our lighter line you can get about 50yds of 150# spectra line on the reel and can shoot the arrow at least 30yds or more if that helps.


----------



## Backstabbin

Where was that video shot at?


----------



## NCHillbilly

You don't really have to get fancy or spend a lot of money unless you want to shoot professional-quality stuff. For fun videos, almost anything will work. My buddy and I shot this little video a few years ago with no planning, production, or anything while we were out shooting one afternoon. It was shot with my little regular point-and-shoot Canon S21S camera in video mode. It's not even a video camera. We just took turns fishing and filming for an hour or so. Granted, it doesn't look like a pro tv show, but it was fun to make and watch. As you can tell from our boat and bows, we're not into fancy, but we have a lot of fun.


----------



## SW13

NC,

What kind of bow are you using in that video?

Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

SW13 said:


> NC,
> 
> What kind of bow are you using in that video?
> 
> Thanks.



It's a 47# ash selfbow that I made.


----------



## joey1919

That's a great video hillbilly, did I see two black gar in there? Wow, do y'all see a lot of those up there?


----------



## NCHillbilly

joey1919 said:


> That's a great video hillbilly, did I see two black gar in there? Wow, do y'all see a lot of those up there?


Yes, several black gar in the video, they're pretty common in that place, usually bigger females. That video was shot in SC, we don't even have gar at all up here in the mountains.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

FERAL ONE said:


> http://



That was an awesome vid! love the double shot!

One question, might be silly, Yall eating the gar or just killin a nusance in the area? Not educated at all on them other than I used to catch them for fun as a kid in Fl.


----------



## NCHillbilly

g0nef1sshn said:


> That was an awesome vid! love the double shot!
> 
> One question, might be silly, Yall eating the gar or just killin a nusance in the area? Not educated at all on them other than I used to catch them for fun as a kid in Fl.


I eat them. Excellent table fare. They have two white, boneless backstraps running the whole length of the fish. I don't consider gar to be a nuisance. Unlike many "game fish," they are native and belong here, and have been here since long before almost anything else that is still existing today. Carp, on the other hand, are a non-native pestilence.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

I dont see them as nuisance either, I just see them targeted alot for bow bow hunting and was curious. I heard the gator gars are tasty, but I dont know much between the different types off hand. I guess I would rather see them eaten than wasted. There were tidal bidges in fl I fished and people would catch them and throw them on the bridge supports or leave them on the pier to die. Never understood it.


----------



## SW13

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a 47# ash selfbow that I made.



It looks very nice.


----------



## TyGeR

take a look at these

http://www.woot.com/plus/gear-pro-sport-action-cams-6?ref=cnt_wp_1

I have a few that I use when we go out with our ATVs.  I haven't made a setup for my canoe yet.  They are A LOT less expensive then a gopro, they take good video.  I will say the battery life on a charge is about 3 or so hours.  I have the 720p cameras and this is my 3rd year with them


Here is a video I have with the cam on my wifes Rhino.  There is some fluttering in the play back. It is from the upload to YouTube when it converted it to a 480p.  The video was recorded in 720p and the play back on my PC does not have the fluttering in it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QQpH94XL-I

you cant beat a GoPro, they are awesome.  I dont use them enough for me to justify speending $300-$400 on one.


----------

